# [cups] Impossible d'imprimer des pdf LaTeX

## chipsterjulien

Salut !

j'ai un bug assez spécial avec cups. En effet, je peux imprimer des documents mais impossible d'imprimer des pdf fait avec dvipdf*   :Shocked: 

je vais continuer à rechercher pourquoi mais ... je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée de comment résoudre le problème

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

une impression en ligne de commande te ressort quoi comme erreurs ou alerts?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> une impression en ligne de commande te ressort quoi comme erreurs ou alerts?

 

Comment tu fais ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Mickael

avec la commande lpr lefichier.pdf

Pour voir les imprimantes : lpstat -p

```
lpstat -p

printer LaserJet-4200-Series-Postscript-(recommended) is idle.  enabled since mer 27 sep 2006 14:47:48 CEST
```

puis lpr lefichier.pdf -P LaserJet-4200-Series-Postscript-(recommended) si je me souviens bien.

EDIT : A mettre en toutes le mains : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_R%C3%A9gler_CUPS_en_ligne_de_commande

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> avec la commande lpr lefichier.pdf
> 
> Pour voir les imprimantes : lpstat -p
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Voilà :

```
lpstat -p

printer Epson is idle.  enabled since mer 11 oct 2006 17:34:56 CEST
```

```
lpr coin.pdf -P Epson
```

Ca ne m'imprime strictement rien et je n'ai rien en erreur  :Sad: 

----------

## Mickael

et avec un fichier .txt tout simple ? (toujours en ligne de commande)

EDIT : que donne :

```
file /chemine/vers/le_fichier.pdf
```

EDIT : lorsque tu compiles avec dvipdfm, il se met à parler, cela dit quoi?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> et avec un fichier .txt tout simple ? (toujours en ligne de commande)
> 
> EDIT : que donne :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Voilà ce que ca donne pour le file :

```
file /home/julien/Desktop/coin.pdf

/home/julien/Desktop/coin.pdf: PDF document, version 1.2
```

Sinon pour l'impression avec un fichier txt simple ca passe sans aucun problème

----------

## Mickael

Quelles sont les options que tu passes à dvipdfm pour la compilation en pdf. 

Ha j'oublais tu as le flag pdf dans ton make.conf :

```
 euse -i pdf

global use flags (searching: pdf)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] pdf - Adds general support for PDF (Portable Document Format), this replaces the pdflib and cpdflib flags

local use flags (searching: pdf)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Quelles sont les options que tu passes à dvipdfm pour la compilation en pdf. 
> 
> Ha j'oublais tu as le flag pdf dans ton make.conf :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui j'ai l'option pdf dans mon make.conf. De plus, il n'y a que les pdf de dvipdf* qui merdouille

Sinon pour dvipdfm je ne passe aucune option

----------

## Mickael

Bon julien, 

la c'est ma dernière cartouche : essaye directement depuis le code source tex avec pdftex. Mais bon, pas d'erreur, pas de log.... c'est bizarre, et cups il ne gueule pas, le pdf il reste dans la file d'attente, il doit bien y avoir un truc qui part en sucette quelque part? ton imprimante est allumée?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

Que te disent les logs de cups /var/log/cups/ si je me trompe pas.

Arrives tu as lire ton fichier pdf avec des lecteurs pdf : kpdf, evince, acroread au choix.

----------

## kaworu

 *baptux wrote:*   

> ...acroread au choix.

 

non, c'est "acroread à la poubelle" voyons !

c'est par où déjà ? ---~--~-->[]

----------

## chipsterjulien

Dans les log il me sort :

```
no page found
```

J'arrive à l'ouvrir avec kpdf oui

----------

## Mickael

Bon pour la 1000e, ça ne sera pas une solution, mais on va quand même fair avancer le scmilmilibilick. 

Donne nous, ce que tu utilises pour compiler ton fichier tex : directement depuis une icône dans un logiciel comme texmaker, ou bien tu fais tout en ligne de commande depuis emacs par exemple. Dans tous les cas, ressorts nous les logs du fichier tex compilé avec la commande latex dans une console, ainsi que les logs du pdf qui sont donnés par dvipdfm toujours en ligne de commande. Ces deux commandes ressortent des log quand tu es en console. Essaye également d'imprimer ton fichier dvi. Si le fichier dvi ne passe pas ou très mal alors on aura un début de piste et probablement la solution avec les logs.

Voilà, après cela je suis sec.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Bon pour la 1000e, ça ne sera pas une solution, mais on va quand même fair avancer le scmilmilibilick. 
> 
> Donne nous, ce que tu utilises pour compiler ton fichier tex : directement depuis une icône dans un logiciel comme texmaker, ou bien tu fais tout en ligne de commande depuis emacs par exemple. Dans tous les cas, ressorts nous les logs du fichier tex compilé avec la commande latex dans une console, ainsi que les logs du pdf qui sont donnés par dvipdfm toujours en ligne de commande. Ces deux commandes ressortent des log quand tu es en console. Essaye également d'imprimer ton fichier dvi. Si le fichier dvi ne passe pas ou très mal alors on aura un début de piste et probablement la solution avec les logs.
> 
> Voilà, après cela je suis sec.

 

Je fais tout en ligne de commande et il n'y a absolument aucune erreur et c'est bien ca le problème. J'ai 0 indication. Pour l'impression des fichiers dvi elle se passe très bien et je n'ai absolument aucune erreur  :Sad: 

Le soucis apparait donc à partir du moment ou j'utilise dvipdf* mais je n'ai aucune erreur de retour. Absolument rien en ligne de commande et dans le log simplement un "no page found" alors que j'arrive à ouvrir le pdf :'(

----------

## Mickael

Et avec dvips et ps2pdf ça fait quoi?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Et avec dvips et ps2pdf ça fait quoi?

 

Je vais essayer ca dès que je reviens des courses et je te dis quoi

@tt à l'heure

----------

## chipsterjulien

J'arrive à imprimer les .ps mais si je veux faire une transformation avec ps2pdf, déjà, le pdf est infecte car toutes les marges (la mise en page) est zappé et je ne peux pas l'imprimer non plus et c'est là où je ne suis plus les choses  :Sad: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Et si tu utilises ghostscript-esp ?

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Et si tu utilises ghostscript-esp ?

 

nop

```
  app-text/ghostscript-esp

      Latest version available: 8.15.1_p20060430

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 13,200 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.cups.org/espgs

      Description:   ESP Ghostscript -- an enhanced version of GPL Ghostscript with better printer support

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2
```

----------

## DidgeriDude

Ben justement essayes avec, à la place de ghostscript-gpl  :Wink:  Je ne prétends pas que cela résoudra ton problème mais bon, après une recherche sur le net, celui-ci semble plus efficace que l'autre. Perso j'utilise la version 8.15.3 (~x86).

----------

